# The absolute most fantastical Jetta (Bora) the world has ever known or seen . . .



## SimianCell (Oct 27, 2004)

_ . . . Uhhhmmmm, not really _
























I truley am sorry for burning your retnas


----------



## GeneralUnknown (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: The absolute most fantastical Jetta (Bora) the world has ever known or seen . . . (SimianCell)*

wow... whens the next flight scheduled for.


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

i love the rims and the lip, i mean wow. but this is truly a downward turning point for mk4 owners everywhere....god im glad i drive a mk3.....


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: The absolute most fantastical Jetta (Bora) the world has ever known or seen . . . (SimianCell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SimianCell* »_I truly am sorry for burning your retinas

Yeah... but what about the puke in my mouth?


----------



## abernfitch82 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: The absolute most fantastical Jetta (Rassig)*

That car was done by Kindigit Design. Its customs shop here in UT. I'm good friends with the owner of the shop and he's doing my new bodykit and paint job for my Corrado. I'm not going that extreme, but it will look nice.
Here is the website:
http://www.kindigit.com/
He does some pretty cool stuff with VWs, just checkout the DUBBUG on the home page.










_Modified by abernfitch82 at 9:25 AM 12-9-2006_


----------



## GrayRayT (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (iampakman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iampakman* »_...this is truly a downward turning point for mk4 owners everywhere....god im glad i drive a mk3.....

Yeeeaaa... because we all know that the owner of that Jetta was the spokesperson for all MK4 owners everywhere.








Next time I see a poorly modded MK3 on the road I'll say "shame on every MK3 owners everywhere!!"


----------



## bluejettank (Nov 30, 2006)

i love the red interior (want to do that with a car some day) but the rest, wow, too much! i can admire all the hard work, but i wouldnt do that personally LOL


----------



## OrdinaryGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: The absolute most fantastical Jetta (abernfitch82)*

I'd rock the Bel-Air. That's f*cking hot!


----------



## Honda4VW (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: The absolute most fantastical Jetta (gracefallen)*

Anybody else see this at WF12?
Maybe be way overdone, and untastefully modded, but does attract a crowd


----------



## kellykutthroat (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: The absolute most fantastical Jetta (Honda4VW)*

is there anyway to get back the last 10 seconds of my life i spent on looking at that monstrosity? hehe.


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: The absolute most fantastical Jetta (kellykutthroat)*

Whilst I take my hat off to the work that went into the project, in my eyes it looks awful.
Sorry, it's just not my cup of tea. No disrespect to the owner.


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: The absolute most fantastical Jetta (Bora) the world has ever known or seen . . . (SimianCell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SimianCell* »_ 










One person drive not enough nowadays?


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: The absolute most fantastical Jetta (abawp)*

i wanna see a pic with the doors and hood closed. The widebody doesn't look too bad.


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: The absolute most fantastical Jetta (gnavs)*

Wow.


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (GrayRayT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrayRayT* »_
Yeeeaaa... because we all know that the owner of that Jetta was the spokesperson for all MK4 owners everywhere.








Next time I see a poorly modded MK3 on the road I'll say "shame on every MK3 owners everywhere!!"

Aww, i didnt hurt your feelings did i? Dont cry little fella.....
Now seriously tho, i kinda like MK4s.....more so then MK5s, anyway. I meant it as a joke, you took it seriously. And yea, there are many, many poorly modded MK3s on the road. its quite disturbing, to see someone Hondatize a Dub. makes me sad inside.....


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (iampakman)*

this car is old news people.

U have to see it in person to truly get a grasp on it, pure show car.


----------



## 92skirmishgti (Sep 5, 2005)

ohh man throwing up in my mouth has left a nasty taste...


----------



## Twistedsix (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (92skirmishgti)*

its a SHOW CAR lol... most likely done to show their work. this owner dosnt drive this every day.... ever see the alpine audio cars? Wayyyy over done. not practical at all... an the wheel in the back seat is for the flat pannel that folds down, gt3 or what not... saw the car at HIN... while i think the wide body looks pretty cool... it is WaAYYY over done but it is a show car, so i wouldnt take too much offence to this jetta.


_Modified by Twistedsix at 10:28 PM 12-11-2006_


----------



## great_dane44 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Twistedsix)*

What a gross car. What wheels are those though, they look hot.


----------



## clklop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: The absolute most fantastical Jetta (Bora) the world has ever known or seen . . . (SimianCell)*

that's the most retarded thing i've ever seen....
sorry, _someone_ has to tell the truth around here


----------



## Den. (Oct 16, 2005)

THAT is TRULY AWFUL!!!


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (Den.)*

just accept that its a matter of opinion, and the car has been in numerous mags, and has won numerous shows, because that is what its for.
The person who owns this car owns a stereo shop or something and built the car to show off the shops work.
He has the money and means to do it, so he did.
I have seen this car at WF, and guess what, there was a crowd around it checking it out with thier mouths open, both negative and positive, and if u even dont like the car the craftsmen ship is perfect.
The car has a polished exhaust system with mirrors underneath the car all over.




_Modified by CTCORRADOKID at 8:54 PM 12-12-2006_


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (Armyxdeevubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Armyxdeevubbin* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









Oh yea I forgot to mention that.


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*

&...


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: The absolute most fantastical Jetta (Bora) the world has ever known or seen . . . (SimianCell)*









And, don't blame the breed, blame the owner(s).







The Mk4s are perfectly fine-looking cars... until







-types get their hands on 'em.


----------



## kellykutthroat (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: The absolute most fantastical Jetta (kamzcab86)*

amen


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: The absolute most fantastical Jetta (kellykutthroat)*

LOL...All these touchy MK4 owners...HAHAHA....mk1's rock btw...
I saw that car at WF also, I must say everything is done to the T, car is really well put together. Its strictly a trailer queen. But it's over done IMO


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

it seriously looks like it could fly


----------



## GrayRayT (May 20, 2003)

*Re: The absolute most fantastical Jetta (GreenLabeLDUB)*

I'm not touchy I just don't like being labeled. One disgusting looking MK4 gets posted and all of a sudden everyone's not only commenting on that one car, but all MK4 owners as a whole. That's just stupid. This should be where dubbers unite but instead a common trend is a lot of MK1 and MK2 owners are stereotyping every MK4 owner on this board as a bunch of Fast and Furious ricers... and the MK3 owners really shouldn't talk sh*t but I won't even go there.
Why am I like this because I take pride in my car and what I've done to it(by myself) and I'm starting to get annoyed at all these pretentious non-MK4ers immediately associating me with that retarded Jetta that's posted above.


_Modified by GrayRayT at 2:18 AM 12-13-2006_


----------



## Den. (Oct 16, 2005)

Just because the work is done expensively with quality don't mean it should have been done OR give it any taste. It still looks like a Rapper's wet dream. Hell, the WHOLE existance of the show Unique Whips is proof that some people should never be allowed near cars, tools OR money!
It's still a rycer joke on wheels no matter HOW well the work was done!
(Why is ***** filtered?)

_Modified by Den. at 7:10 AM 12-13-2006_


_Modified by Den. at 7:11 AM 12-13-2006_


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: The absolute most fantastical Jetta (GrayRayT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrayRayT* »_I'm not touchy I just don't like being labeled. One disgusting looking MK4 gets posted and all of a sudden everyone's not only commenting on that one car, but all MK4 owners as a whole. That's just stupid. This should be where dubbers unite but instead a common trend is a lot of MK1 and MK2 owners are stereotyping every MK4 owner on this board as a bunch of Fast and Furious ricers... and the MK3 owners really shouldn't talk sh*t but I won't even go there.
Why am I like this because I take pride in my car and what I've done to it(by myself) and I'm starting to get annoyed at all these pretentious non-MK4ers immediately associating me with that retarded Jetta that's posted above.


Im not knocking mk4 owners, I own a b3 wagon not just mk1's. I have seen alot of nice mk4's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . That one is just a overly done, even for a car show. Unless it was built for nopi or sema...even then. Hey a good freind of mine has a R and I still bust his chops


----------



## GruuvenNorth (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: The absolute most fantastical Jetta (GreenLabeLDUB)*

Wow man...








Anyone bring the pressure cooker?


----------



## Den. (Oct 16, 2005)

And pretty much ANYTHING at NOPI is a joke.


----------



## GrayRayT (May 20, 2003)

*Re: The absolute most fantastical Jetta (GreenLabeLDUB)*















+














= http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (Den.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Den.* »_ Just because the work is done expensively with quality don't mean it should have been done OR give it any taste. It still looks like a Rapper's wet dream. Hell, the WHOLE existance of the show Unique Whips is proof that some people should never be allowed near cars, tools OR money!
It's still a rycer joke on wheels no matter HOW well the work was done!
(Why is ***** filtered?)

_Modified by Den. at 7:10 AM 12-13-2006_

_Modified by Den. at 7:11 AM 12-13-2006_

It SHOULD have been done because its that owners car and they can do whatever the hell they want with it.
Some people will just never understand...








Also, the girls at NOPI are not bad at all...


----------



## Den. (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*

You could say that about DONKS too but it don't make it true. It's still an abortion.


----------



## kindbudz91G60 (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Armyxdeevubbin)*

Not to add fuel to the fire, but this is phukin hilarious....

_Quote, originally posted by *Armyxdeevubbin* »_&...









I think I know that guy, no wait it's just another one I saw today.


----------



## silverstone18t (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The absolute most fantastical Jetta (Bora) the world has ever known or seen . . . (SimianCell)*

Wow you have a spaceship... I just have a car


----------



## Grits 'n gravy (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: The absolute most fantastical Jetta (silverstone18t)*

wow my weekend is offically ruined, thank you


----------



## Honda4VW (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: The absolute most fantastical Jetta (Grits 'n gravy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grits ’n gravy* »_wow my weekend is offically ruined, thank you

Thats pretty sad


----------



## Golfmk3_18 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: The absolute most fantastical Jetta (Honda4VW)*

lol, wow, tex ppl are so negative...this guy im sure really likes his car...just like we love the look of oem+, and uber rare wheels that most normal ppl would call us crazy for buying
If the owner is happy with the car, i think thats plenty


----------



## RoadRunner219 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: The absolute most fantastical Jetta (Bora) the world has ever known or seen . . . (SimianCell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SimianCell* »__ . . . Uhhhmmmm, not really _









wow...why...that's all I ask. Why???


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

i respect the work, and effort. jsut not the styling. at all.


----------



## V16 SS (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: The absolute most fantastical Jetta (GrayRayT)*

Another case of someone with more money than good sense.


----------



## andreizloyvwmk2 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vick N (May 4, 2005)

*Re: The absolute most fantastical Jetta (Bora) the world has ever known or seen . . . (SimianCell)*

not too keen on the exterior but the interior looks awesome....


----------



## Deutsch Maschinen (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: The absolute most fantastical Jetta (Bora) the world has ever known or seen . . . (SimianCell)*

WTF Why vw




























not a honda


----------



## evelwolfs (Sep 12, 2005)

I really fell sorry for this owner.I bet he's gets his pick of any of the soriority girls."UN-PIMP MY AUTO,PLEASE."


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (evelwolfs)*

Personally, every time I see this car, I think that I die a little more on the inside. Sure, it is a show car, but it just screams rice to me. And if you are headed in the direction of rice, please save the Dub and go and by yourself a Honda instead.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: The absolute most fantastical Jetta (glxm3eater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glxm3eater* »_wow... whens the next flight scheduled for.















That made me laugh..


----------



## v-dub_dead_head (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: The absolute most fantastical Jetta (GrayRayT)*

Please give me my click back


----------



## GrkTurbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: The absolute most fantastical Jetta (v-dub_dead_head)*


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: The absolute most fantastical Jetta (Bora) the world has ever known or seen . . . (SimianCell)*

saw this car at waterfest


----------



## meidmegid (Aug 14, 2013)

*Thanks a lot*



abernfitch82 said:


> That car was done by Kindigit Design. Its customs shop here in UT. I'm good friends with the owner of the shop and he's doing my new bodykit and paint job for my Corrado. I'm not going that extreme, but it will look nice.
> Here is the website:
> http://www.kindigit.com/
> He does some pretty cool stuff with VWs, just checkout the DUBBUG on the home page.
> ...


 Thank you guy! 

You save my car dream. I have searched all the time that I want to know who modded the Jetta. 
Finally, I got it !


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

lambo and deloarian doors....


----------



## V16 SS (Nov 2, 2006)

The body shop responsible for this train wreck may be great but it's like the plastic surgeon that won't say no to the cute girl that keeps getting nipped and tucked till she looks like Frankenstein. And speaking of train wrecks, I would imagine that's the only reason this car gets attention at any car show.


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

RoadRunner219 said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *SimianCell* »__ . . . Uhhhmmmm, not really _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

